

The Golden Age of Education - choxi
http://roshfu.com/2011/12/27/the-golden-age-of-education.html

======
guga31bb
> _10 years ago, if you did well in high school you’d get into college. If you
> went to college and finished your degree, with fairly high likelihood you
> could get a job with a respectable salary._

That's still true or, at least, as true as it was 10 years ago (assuming you
choose an employable major). The poster goes on to talk about the high
unemployment rate -- with the implication that it's the fault of our
universities -- but completely ignores the fact that today's high unemployment
rates are largely driven by poor employment options for those who didn't go to
college [1]. Berating our higher education system for a problem it has nothing
to do with seems strange.

And then it turns out that the whole post is an excuse to plug the poster's
startup.

[1] See for example <http://www.bls.gov/news.release/empsit.t04.htm>. As of
December 2001, unemployment rate for college grads is only 4.1%, compared to
8.7% for high school diploma holders and _13.8%_ for those who didn't finish
high school.

